# Twinstar 600 SA  VS 600 SP



## Cuber (2 Jan 2019)

I am working on a high tech heavily planted tank. I am trying to decide what light to go with. I have narrowed it down to the twinstar s series. But due to my location my options are the 600 SA or the 600 SP. I am wondering does the 600 SA adjust in height? Or just in length. If the 600 SA does adjust in height, what height does the 600 S sit when on the tank? If the 600 SA does not adjust in height, does it sit at the same height as the 600 S when on the tank? If the 600 SA does sit taller then what height does the 600 S sit at so I can adjust the height on the SP model. Also does anybody have good recommendations for a hanging kit for the 600 SP?

Also is there any light intensity difference between the S SA or the SP? Or are they all the same.

Thanks!


----------



## Siege (2 Jan 2019)

The S series are all the same light in insity etc. The adjustable one does go up and down also so more scope for hardscape coming out of the tank than the standard S. 

The standard S sits at 11cm from tank to top of light unit. You can just the A to pretty much nothing to c.16cm (assuming it’s the same as my 900SA).

You can also mod the A quite easily to hang it if you like. Check out Tim Harrison’s tank log where he did it very well.

I hope that helps.

Don’t forget to get a dimmer/controller.


----------



## alto (2 Jan 2019)

Is there a new Twinstar LED in the pipeline?
or am I just imagining


----------



## Siege (2 Jan 2019)

They have modified the S series. The new one is ‘S Classic’. Very similar to the old one just a little less red. I think it’s a couple of watts lower but looks slightly brighter to my eyes.  Apparently they modified it because the old S looked a little too ‘red’ in photos!! I can only easily tell the difference if both lights are side by side. 

The actual lighting structure is just the same. 

I think the E lights will have the same metal sides as the S ones (gone are the clear acrylic sides). I haven’t seen one of those yet though.


----------



## alto (2 Jan 2019)

Siege said:


> gone are the clear acrylic sides


shame as I do like the transparent “legs” over the more obvious metal 

Good they’ve reduced the red - I found it a too dominant pink effect ... though it looked well in other people’s tanks


----------

